# Shooting range closest to lakewood



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Anybody know a shooting range I could take my handgun to near lakewood? The only one I have been to since moving back up here is the one out in lorain (B&T) and was hoping there was one a little closer. 
Thanks


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

stonewall indoor gun range in brecksville.take 77 to rt. 82.go west on 82 i think it is the 2nd light turn right and the first drive on the right.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks for the info john. I looked it up online and it looks like its only abotu a 20min drive. I checked out their site and you can shoot rifles there too. I have been wanting to buy an AR but the only thing holding me back was a place to shoot it. Thanks again.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

From Lakewood, it's about the same distance to B&T and Stonewall. If you're buying an AR, Stonewall only lets you shoot rifles on certain days. Look into an outdoor place, usually a club around here.


----------

